# Who Rode These Bikes?



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

Some of you old timers might recognize these bikes. I took these pictures at Interbike in the 80's. If you do a search you'll also find my Bottechia.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

*oops!*

View attachment 191179


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Greg Lemond


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

Kinda easy, I know. I'd sure like to have one of these Mavic gruppos though.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Velo Pasadena has a replica of that TT bike. I'm not sure if it was LeMond's backup or what.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

rocco said:


> Velo Pasadena has a replica of that TT bike. I'm not sure if it was LeMond's backup or what.


Some yuppie catalog, I think it was Sharper Image, was selling replicas of the TT bike in 1990. I forget how it was spec'ed or the price. Anyone remember or have a copy of the catalog?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Ah...I remember the last stage of 1989 Tour.
Got LeMond the tour win.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

euro-trash said:


> Some yuppie catalog, I think it was Sharper Image, was selling replicas of the TT bike in 1990. I forget how it was spec'ed or the price. Anyone remember or have a copy of the catalog?


I remember - might have been Hammacher Schlemmer. They wanted $14k or thereabouts...

I had a friend who owned a Bottechia road frame that was so badly built the chainstays were different lengths!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

The tt bike is a replica. I snapped these of the original in 2007 or 8 when LeMond gave a talk about the 89 tour with Phil Ligget. The bike was resprayed for the 90 Tour. There is a rumor that Roland Della Santa built the tt bike for him and it was badged Bottechia but I've never confirmed that.


----------



## kdtx (Apr 15, 2009)

While we are on the subject...........found this in my stash of old retro posters. I know a lot of people know about and remember this poster. I had it up in my room and dorm room in college. I like both Lance and Lemond and try and not let their B.S. get in the middle of what made each one great. Tried to find one on ebay and googled and came up with nada. Maybe it's worth something. Trying to decide right now between office and garage for the official hanging.


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d=360089635415&ff4=263602_263622#ht_500wt_996


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

reminds me of..... snow cones mmmm tasty.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Love the pics. I've still got that Mavic crank on my winter bike. Loved it from the day I bought back in early 90's. I also had that LeMond poster on my wall at university.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

If you're ever in Denver, go by and have a beer and burger at the Handle Bar and Grill. The owner has a butt load of really nice memorabilia.


----------



## kdtx (Apr 15, 2009)

mdmoore99 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d=360089635415&ff4=263602_263622#ht_500wt_996


That is a mini poster and not the same


----------

